Ask HN: Any native open source text editor for Mac apart from Emacs or Vim? - ilrwbwrkhv
======
towndrunk
BBedit
[http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/](http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/)
TextMate [https://macromates.com/](https://macromates.com/)

------
dnh44
[http://subethaedit.net](http://subethaedit.net)

